# Sundown Thursday 12-23-2010



## o3jeff (Dec 20, 2010)

Only working a half day, should be there mid/late afternoon. Anyone else?


----------



## severine (Dec 20, 2010)

I'll be there 5:30PM on for work... Will likely be tied up with the groom but I'll be on the hill after if you're still around.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 20, 2010)

severine said:


> I'll be there 5:30PM on for work... Will likely be tied up with the groom but I'll be on the hill after if you're still around.



:blink: People getting married there? Why do they tie the groom up?


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 20, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Why do they tie the groom up?



and why are you with him? the ambassador job is nothing like i thought it was.

wow, sundown really is my kind of mountain


;-)


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2010)

It turns out I just realized I have Thursday off, and the kids have school so I'll have nothing better to do Thursday morning than rip some moguls...

Probably split around 1 pm and go grab my 4 year old and get her back out on the hill.


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 20, 2010)

ill be there thursday till 2 pm, working. but it  maybe slow , should be able to take some runs with whoever is out


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm off thurs also. Was hoping to go north but it doesn't work out I'll be at sundown.


----------



## severine (Dec 20, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> :blink: People getting married there? Why do they tie the groom up?





gmcunni said:


> and why are you with him? the ambassador job is nothing like i thought it was.
> 
> wow, sundown really is my kind of mountain
> 
> ...


Sounds more like a bachelor party...


----------



## planb420 (Dec 20, 2010)

I will be there Thurs from opening turn till around 3 or 4pm, man this volunteer work is really cramping my snowboard season.....if only it was not so fullfilling working with the dogs I would stop just for the season!


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 21, 2010)

Doctors today at 4:30 to find out why my back still hurts after a week. Might be out depending on what he says.


----------



## severine (Dec 21, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Doctors today at 4:30 to find out why my back still hurts after a week. Might be out depending on what he says.



Good luck! It took nearly 7 weeks for my last bout of sciatica to clear up and even now, it acts up if I sit with bad posture using the computer for too long. Sigh. PT, massage, and keep moving. Staying still too long seems to make mine worse... Hoping for good news for you!


----------



## Greg (Dec 22, 2010)

MrMagic said:


> ill be there thursday till 2 pm, working. but it  maybe slow , should be able to take some runs with whoever is out



I'll be out for around opening.



gmcunni said:


> I'm off thurs also. Was hoping to go north but it doesn't work out I'll be at sundown.



Let me know if you're going.



planb420 said:


> I will be there Thurs from opening turn till around 3 or 4pm, man this volunteer work is really cramping my snowboard season.....if only it was not so fullfilling working with the dogs I would stop just for the season!



Say hello this time. 



o3jeff said:


> Doctors today at 4:30 to find out why my back still hurts after a week. Might be out depending on what he says.



Bummer. I had a bout of mid-back pain that woke me up after 3 or 4 hours of sleep. The only way to relieve is was to get up and walk around for an hour. That and a heating pad to loosen it up. It was a muscle strain apparently after recovering from my surgery and resuming activity too quick. Took 10+ days to go away.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 22, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Doctors today at 4:30 to find out why my back still hurts after a week. Might be out depending on what he says.





Greg said:


> Bummer. I had a bout of mid-back pain that woke me up after 3 or 4 hours of sleep. The only way to relieve is was to get up and walk around for an hour. That and a heating pad to loosen it up. It was a muscle strain apparently after recovering from my surgery and resuming activity too quick. Took 10+ days to go away.



Yep, said it's a muscle strain and gave me some anti inflammatory and muscle relaxers. Said it's ok to do activities and ski, but use my better judgment.

We'll see how it is tomorrow, if not will try to make Xmas eve if they are open.


----------



## severine (Dec 22, 2010)

They'll be open 8AM-5PM on Christmas Eve... Then they'll be closed Christmas morning, but will open at 6PM for the remainder of the day.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 22, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> if not will try to make Xmas eve if they are open.



8am to 5pm on xmas eve.


----------



## planb420 (Dec 22, 2010)

Greg said:


> Say hello this time.



I never see you LOL still lookin tho!:beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 22, 2010)

1:30 to 5:30 for Jake and me tomorrow


----------



## Madroch (Dec 22, 2010)

Jeff, hope you heal quickly...

Maybe be there for a couple of hours either late Thurs afternoon or maybe Friday morning.

Closing at 5:00 on Friday?  Another economizer to save operating when walk up traffic is minimal??? ;-);-)  Did Pat Riley buy Sundown while I wasn't looking....


----------



## Greg (Dec 22, 2010)

Bumps are great. I'll be there first thing in the morning.


----------



## severine (Dec 22, 2010)

Madroch said:


> Jeff, hope you heal quickly...
> 
> Maybe be there for a couple of hours either late Thurs afternoon or maybe Friday morning.
> 
> Closing at 5:00 on Friday?  Another economizer to save operating when walk up traffic is minimal??? ;-);-)  Did Pat Riley buy Sundown while I wasn't looking....


IIRC, they've always closed early on Christmas Eve...or at least, the entire time I've been skiing. This isn't anything new. Same with being closed Christmas morning and opening later in the day. It's actually a really nice thing for employees at a family-run hill. Most people who work seasonal jobs don't get to spend time with their families on the holidays because where they work is open.


----------



## Greg (Dec 23, 2010)

Back up to the hill in a few. Life is good.


----------



## planb420 (Dec 23, 2010)

I will be there around 8:45 with my bud Evan with plans to film today for a bit!


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 23, 2010)

windy as a mofo where i am, hope we don't get put on wind hold today.


----------



## severine (Dec 23, 2010)

Windy here in T-town, too. The lifts are pretty protected at Sundown though. I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 23, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> windy as a mofo where i am, hope we don't get put on wind hold today.



It takes a LOT of wind to put the lifts on wind-hold, especially lift 2, which is pretty well protected by trees.


----------



## severine (Dec 23, 2010)

Stop posting the same thing right after me! :angry:


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 23, 2010)

I think it has to be REAL windy for the lift to be put on hold there.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 23, 2010)

whatever happen to that universal symbol for sarcasm?

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=70241


----------



## severine (Dec 23, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> whatever happen to that universal symbol for sarcasm?
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=70241


D'oh! :dunce:


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 23, 2010)

or maybe i just need a symbol for stupid


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 23, 2010)

come on somebody ... . . . . . symbol for stupid = gmcunni


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 23, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> come on somebody ... . . . . . symbol for stupid = gmcunni



Just stay home and you won't have to worry about anything.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 23, 2010)

severine said:


> IIRC, they've always closed early on Christmas Eve...or at least, the entire time I've been skiing. This isn't anything new. Same with being closed Christmas morning and opening later in the day. It's actually a really nice thing for employees at a family-run hill. Most people who work seasonal jobs don't get to spend time with their families on the holidays because where they work is open.



Agree it is a VERY nice thing and rare in the industry... thats why  I had the winks and the joking reference to Pat Riley- who makes 6 million a year and was complaining about having to work Christmas... while most seasonal workers have to do it all the time for considerably less.


----------

